# Back-up (reverse) Vehicle Cameras



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok...this is the second truck I've smashed up while backing up!









TAHOE Vs. Monte Carlo = $500
TITAN Vs. Mailbox = $850

I figure...I could have bought a pretty nice back up camera for that!

I clipped a mailbox while backing out of a driveway this weekend. It only hit the tailgate, but it mashed it pretty good. (needs replacing to fix)

I've seen plenty of add-on back-up cameras for large trucks/vehicles out there.
Anyone have one, or have any recommendations for one?

It would be a whole lot easier/safer to back up that monster in parking lots, driveways, or anywhere else. These trucks have HUGE blind spots behind them. Did you see on TV where they put over 30 children behind a truck...and the driver couldn't see ANY of them?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Can we get a Group Discount. Serously







.
I know what you mean. Our driveway is an accident







waiting to happen. We have a retaining wall on one side huge pines on the otherside hiding a Stop sign. All on a sloped gravel road. that's 20 feet wide. DH







really scares me when I try to guide him in to this mess.







I feel like one of the 20 hidden children behind the 250 PSD and the 27.....Nothing like backing in blind.








Jan


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

My '05 Armada LE came with the backup sensors (my previous truck had these and I couldn't live without them now) and also came with a backup camera (both were factory options). I find myself looking at the camera every time now, prior to backing it up in addition to doing the standard over-the-shoulder look. It displays the image on the nav screen. Sometimes, I wish I could just turn it on to make sure my hitch and all looks okay while under way.

The view shows a wide angle looking down from about a foot behind the truck and beyond. I was very surprised to see how bright the image is at night...almost as bright and clear as in daylight.

With little ones running around, it's just a nice safety item since, as you stated, you really can't see what is right behind you on these trucks.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Our TV came with back up sensors too. but I would like a camera behind the Outback







Do they have side view cameras too








Jan


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Backup sensors are great, but my Titan only activates in six foot radius of the rear bumper, and goes off of course like a fire alarm with the outback attached. As far as a camera, thats a neat idea, but not on the TV, it cant see past the TV. Besides, if I had a camera on the back of the Outback, what would the DW have to do







Please dont relay this to her, just had my dental work done







. I would perfer a camera showing my hitch when I am trying to back this thing up.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Ok...this is the second truck I've smashed up while backing up!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outbackers having a chuckle ---- priceless (Thanks Jolly)









Back-up cameras will be an option on most 2007 GM full size trucks & SUV's







I think they are sheduled for release during the 1/4 of 06









Help me ----- The fever bug is starting to bite again.







Do you think DW will buy that a backup camera system is a must while camping









Thor

Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Ok...this is the second truck I've smashed up while backing up!


Umm, the next time I go camping out in the Mid-west (That's where North Dakota is, right? Or is it in Canada? Oh well, I forget) remind me not to park near you.

I have a great back up (camera? sensor? - not sure what you'd call it - system, perhaps. ok, system) system - the big guy is 15 and 6'4", the little guy is 12 and 4'something and DW is (we won't mention the age) and 5'7" (okay, she's 51). One in the rear, one on the left rear and one on the right rear - all yelling at the top of their lungs when I come near something while backing up.

Now, I think I need to sire another child to work the right side of the TV to keep me from side-swiping a tree and smashing my mirror again.







$200.00 later . . .

Oh well, live and loin.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your tailgate Jolly.

Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

RV LCD Backup Camera-clicky


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Ok...this is the second truck I've smashed up while backing up!


Jolly, has this been a week for you or what!!! From exploding water valves to sniper mailboxes!

I thought we told you to stay inside and hibernate!?









Just be thankful your Outback wasn't attached.

Good luck with your repairs and when you *do* get the camera, let us know.









Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It takes a big man to tell others of your 'oops' . Jolly you getting to be the biggest this past week. No more mishaps!









John


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Sorry about what happened Jollyman,

Personal observation on back up systems. . . The ones that I have seen packaged as "for use in your truck or class A and C" seem to be very expensive.

I have also noticed that the parts that are necessary for such a system are very cheap if you buy what you need at Home depot (near doorbells, they sell a small camera so you can see who is at your door)

I think you could save hundreds as a D I Y by purchasing the stuff you need at Home Depot / Lowes and connecting your own DC television or laptop


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jolly,

*OUCH!*







. Sorry to hear about your Titan!

As has been mentioned, backup cameras are standard on the Armada w/nav system. If you have nav on your Titan, that would be an easy and clean install.

As far as remote cameras are concerned, I found a pretty slick deal at a local baby store. It is a battery powered and wireless camera with about a 3-4" screen on the receiver (not huge, but usable). The cameras have a range of a couple hundred feet, and the receiver can switch between 3 cameras. Price, about $200.

I have not bought one yet, but it is on my list. My thought is that being wireless, I can mount it inside the rear window of the Outback, with the monitor in the truck. You could also make a quick mount onto your tailgate or bumper for hitching up. I'll see if I can find the manufacturers website.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Speaking of help backing up...

Here's an ingenious gadget that I've used twice to the amazement of my campsite neighbors:

Hitching Guides

Don't even need the DW...to her relief!


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

Don't feel bad Jolly. My wife had her 2005 Expedition 3 days before I sideswiped my 89 Blazer with it. I moved the Blazer to wash off the driveway and at 6am in the morning I forgot it was there.

$750 later it's back like it was...but I still feel bad


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah sorry for the rash of bad luck this year Jolly.

for another of these stories.... my wife was pulling the old minivan in the garage and cut it too short and hit the garage door frame just behind the drivers door, she panicked and not knowing what to do, hit the gas and drove er into the garage, $1500 damage plus the garage door. I still tease her about widening the garage door.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

My 2004 Explorer has the backup sensors and I love it. I have to back out of our garage at an angle, and it saves me from hitting the house. I would love a camera, too. Maybe next time.

Sorry bout the damage, JollyMon.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

glennsteers said:


> Speaking of help backing up...
> 
> Here's an ingenious gadget that I've used twice to the amazement of my campsite neighbors:
> 
> ...


 action Thanks for the link on this gadget. Hope Bill gets one. would sure reduce the camping stress...sure don't need that







.
Jan


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I looked into these about a year and half ago. They were pretty expensive at the time, but looks like the price has come down. The one hurricane has the url for looks pretty good. Several things I had spec'ed out for my system included color since the extra contrast over b/w will show a lot more detail. Also, the one he pointed us to had IR. I think you would need that for night time. And, of course, you want to be able to flip the image. So, if you selected color and the trailer cable, you still only have $620 in the system. I'm tempted...... DW doesn't like to hear stuff like that, so I hope she has already read enough on this thread.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

That hitch aligner looks pretty sweet. I pickup/drop off the trailer at the storage spot alone. Looks like something I could use.

Won't help me with mailboxes, however.


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

When you get your camera you MUST get the one with a microphone installed. We have them on alot of our fire trucks and you get to hear some of the coolest conversations when people think they cant be seen or heard.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The new "prime mover" that the State of CT just gave our department to tow around the "Mass Decon" trailer they gave us 2 years ago has one, but no one has been trained on it yet, so I can't give you a review on it. Let me know how your search goes.

If you want to know more about the truck we are not allowed to call a rescue, or the 15,000# shower that it is meant to tow, send me a PM.

Tim


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> glennsteers said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of help backing up...
> ...


These work well, I built a set from old tent poles, and other salvaged stuff. Cost about $.5-.75 for parts I had to buy.

If you decide to do a DIY camera, remember many cameras reverse, (or is it fail to reverse), the image so what you see will be opposite to what you usually see in the mirror. Also if the view angle is to wide it makes it difficult to gain perspective on such a small screen. I have friends who have DIYed it and found these problems. After talking with them, I'm sold that this is a useful/needed project and looking into putting a system on TV/TT. I want a built in screen but most portable DVD players also have an aux input which could be used for a display














if you need more reason to get one.

Let us know if you get one (with photos). Best of Luck

Dreamtimers


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Jolly, My previous van had a back up alarm (beep, beep type) but unfortunately, my neighbor's fancy brick mail box didn't pay heed and get out of the way. I plowed right over it.







We had just moved into the neighborhood and hadn't met them yet. shy Needless to say, we met that morning. We've had good laughs over the years since, but I'm still out the $1300 to fix the mailbox..... My monster step bumper prevented any damage to the van.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> but I'm still out the $1300 to fix the mailbox..... My monster step bumper prevented any damage to the van.










Who's your neighbor, the Post Office?







That must be some mailbox for $1300. I was just in the Home Depot and I can pick one up there for about $15.

Tim

Oh, I just read your post again, and see that it was brick. Either way, that is a lot of money to spend on a mail recepticle, that in our neck of the woods, would eventually get hit by the City snow plow anyway.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I thought all you firefighters just had a buddy hanging off the rear bumper as you backed up, barking orders into a headset. . .









Kevin P.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Actually all our trucks have a bumper on the back that if it touches something like a person it will lock the brakes immediatly. (including that 'buddy')

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> barking orders into a headset. . . rolleyes.gif


What's a headset? We have two soup cans with a string stretched between them. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.



> Actually all our trucks have a bumper on the back that if it touches something like a person it will lock the brakes immediatly. (including that 'buddy')


Wow! We can't even get the City to buy the aforementioned headsets. I bet you have automatic snow chains too don't you.









Tim


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Wow! We can't even get the City to buy the aforementioned headsets. I bet you have automatic snow chains too don't you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steering wheel might have more buttons than "Speed Racer's Powerful Mach 5"


----------



## Joe_650 (Jul 21, 2004)

Here's a list of what a friend of mine did in his truck.

Installed a custom computer with a 15" touch screen LCD
Installed a flip out DVD/stereo/video screen receiver in the dash
Got a video system with wireless outdoor mini cameras
He mounted one camera on the back of his slide in camper and another on the back of his enclosed trailer he uses to haul his ATV's
His computer runs a mapping program for use with his USB GPS receiver. 
He displays the map/GPS on the touchscreen as well as playing MP3's and uses the flip out screen in the dash to display the video from the wireless cameras. Also the cameras work at night.

It sounds expensive but most was bought on ebay. It all works very well.


----------

